# Litter for Multi-cat Households



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

It's terrible! My husband brought a box of my favorite litter, Arm 'n Hammer, in the "New and Improved" for multi-cat households and I always remind him..."Never again!" It doesn't clump well and the odor is awful, whereas the regular Arm 'n Hammer is excellent, IMO. Well, I wanted a plastic container for bird seed, so I asked for Tidy Cat in a plastic container, and he said it was multi-cat, but it never occurred to me that it would be the same. Well, it is; it's just as bad!  

I can't afford to throw it away, so I'll use it, but never again! It seems strange to me that litter for multi-cats can't handle two cats, but the regular type is fine. I thought I'd share this with those of you with more than one cat...just in case the advertising hype hooks you. Go with the regular!


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

What's supposed to be different about the multi-cat litters, anyway?


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

coaster said:


> What's supposed to be different about the multi-cat litters, anyway?


Odor control is the only difference I can think of.


----------



## MikePageKY (Aug 24, 2005)

I use Tidy Cat, mainly because the entire tribe will use it, and I don't want to upset the apple cart by experimenting too much. But I've found that with Tidy Cat, it's not the multi-cat that makes the difference, but the two odor control types. They have immediate (blue tub) and long lasting (red tub). The immediate is the same texture as a fine sand, and it doesn't clump well at all, not to mention being pretty dusty. I'm assuming it's because it's designed to absorb quickly. The long lasting is more granular, less dusty and clumps much better than the immediate (still not as good as some, but good for Tidy Cat)

Even though I use long lasting, I still scoop twice a day and scrub once a week. 8 cats are pretty overpowering for a poor box of litter :lol:


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I think you'd find life a lot easier if you used regular Arm 'n Hammer. The odor is awful with the multi-cat. And I have a Littermaid! I'm not used to this odor. I'm always aware of it. 

As to the difference, it's partly the texture, which does not clump well, and the odor is the result of that. Yech!


----------



## catman (Oct 12, 2002)

i have used everclean for years. i have eights cats and nine boxes and it works great. a drawback is the dust sometimes. also it is more expensive than most litters. a few months ago we tried some other litters, but they didn't do well with the number of cats we have.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Does it clump?


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Everclean? Yes...really well. It's the best litter I've ever used for odor control. Been using it for years but I switched to World's Best a couple months ago because I wanted something with less dust and that was flushable...but I really don't like it. I've used the original and the multicat. The litter boxes are in a spare bedroom upstairs and I can smell them downstairs. When the current supply is gone I'll be looking for something else. I'll try one more flushable type and if that doesn't work I'm going back to Everclean. 

BTW, the pricing for Everclean is on par with World's Best, maybe a little less expensive.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

That's good information to have!


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

I switched to Everclean several months ago. It never smells and clumps really, really well. The clumps don't crumble and the litter never sticks to the bottom of the box. For me, it was a huge improvement over Tidy Cat, Arm and Hammer, or Scoop Away


----------



## MikePageKY (Aug 24, 2005)

I checked Everclean's website and found a location in the city that carries it. I think that on my way home Monday I may just pick up a box or two and try it out. I can use one of the less used litter boxes for a test ground.

I have 7 boxes, but the tribe seems to have it narrowed down to 3 favorites. But, I keep the others because if a box isn't clean enough for them, they will go find another, and I've got a couple that are really, really picky about clean boxes :lol:


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

I've used several of the Everclean formulas and liked them all. I think you'll be pleased with it Mike. 

Oh...the other reason I changed is because I got tired of lugging heavy litter up the stairs, clay is so much heavier than corn. But again, them smell is the major factor that may send me back to it.


----------



## Paloma (Apr 3, 2007)

This is good to know! 

Lately I've been using this: http://www.armhammerpets.com/performance.aspx

I like it since there is no dust. I wonder what it is made of? I like that it is so light, too.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I use that normally, and it's great! The multi-cat is not, however.


----------



## Paloma (Apr 3, 2007)

Jeanie said:


> I use that normally, and it's great! The multi-cat is not, however.


 Ohh . . .oops. I have 3 cats. What is the difference between multi-cat and regular?


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Jeanie said:


> It's terrible! My husband brought a box of my favorite litter, Arm 'n Hammer, in the "New and Improved" for multi-cat households and I always remind him..."Never again!" It doesn't clump well and the odor is awful, whereas the regular Arm 'n Hammer is excellent, IMO. Well, I wanted a plastic container for bird seed, so I asked for Tidy Cat in a plastic container, and he said it was multi-cat, but it never occurred to me that it would be the same. Well, it is; it's just as bad!
> 
> I can't afford to throw it away, so I'll use it, but never again! It seems strange to me that litter for multi-cats can't handle two cats, but the regular type is fine. I thought I'd share this with those of you with more than one cat...just in case the advertising hype hooks you. Go with the regular!


It's the texture and "recipe," I suppose.


----------



## Paloma (Apr 3, 2007)

Oh, duh to me. I thought you meant the one I posted was not for multi-cat use.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)




----------



## audkal (Mar 24, 2006)

I just bought a box of ExquisiCat-Scoop (it's Petsmart's brand in a box/tub), anyone tried it before?


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

So I bought some Arm & Hammer High Performance and changed over one box today, leaving the other with World's Best. I just checked and there are 2 pee clumps and a poop in the Arm & Hammer, nothing in the World's Best...didn't even walk in it. When I changed to World's Best, no one would use it until there was no choice. Now that they have a choice again, they refuse it again. So I guess they're stating an opinion.

The A & H gives me 2/3 of what I'm looking for....it's much lighter, but it's not flushable. Oh well, so far no issue with smell and the poop that was in the box was not covered (Holly is the lazy one). Whereas with the WB I would have smelled it all the way downstairs. So I guess I'll have to live without flushing.

So for the short time it's been in play, the A & H is performing very well. Oh yeah...I used a bag and a half of A & H to fill the box at $7+ a bag. Equivalent amount of WB is $17. And I can get the A&H at Walmart and don't have to make a special trip to Petsmart or Petco.


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

I have to say I am interested... as much as I like the flushability of WB, and the fact that it's natural etc, the price IS an issue, and so is the sometimes sour smell, especially with two boxes in the kitchen.

What is High Performance made of? They say on the website that it is a safe alternative to clay-based litters, but I can't find what the main component is.

I might have to give it a try... the cats don't seem to mind WB in the least, so I hope they would be open to a change. Is the texture similar?


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

It's mystery litter as far as I can tell. It says it's all natural and biodegradable but no indication of what it is. It's brown, very light...kind of saw dust like, but heavier.


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

Haha... mystery litter... I guess we don't want to know what the "natural clumping ingredients" might be :lol: 

The texture sounds pretty similar to WB... I will give it a shot for sure once I run out! Thanks for the review!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I wrote to Arm 'n Hammer manufacturers and told them how much better their regular litter is than their Multi-cat, and they sent me a coupon for a box of whichever I wanted.  I didn't expect that, but I won't turn them down! I buy the biggest box they sell! I can't wait to finish the Tidy Cat I have. I don't like to waste, but I want my Arm 'n Hammer regular. 

My computer has been in the shop, so I'm glad the thread's still active. I guess it pays to let the company know how you feel about their products.  

Nini, Arm 'n Hammer is about 99% dustless. I am prone to respiratory problems, so that's a good feature for me..and one I noticed immediately.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Kind of interesting though if you think about it...it's all natural and biodegradable, but yet it comes in a plastic bag...and their other products come in cardboard. And since it's not flushable, it's going to end up in a plastic bag to be thrown in the trash...actually 2, because it will go in a small bag and then be put in the kitchen trash (at least in my house). So what good does it really do to be biodegradable? They need to work on it being flushable...


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I buy the big box, Doodle... But my husband picks up my cat food at PetsMart. Is it a better buy? I fear plastic bags are going to be around indefinitely. Well, so is Tupperware, but I can't live without it. :wink: I could do without all of the plastic bags...if it weren't for the Rain Forest. I'm really concerned about it also. Well...the whole environment, really.


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

Jeanie said:


> Nini, Arm 'n Hammer is about 99% dustless. I am prone to respiratory problems, so that's a good feature for me..and one I noticed immediately.


That would be one huge plus here too... now that we have dark wooden floors instead of carpet. WB tracks a lot, and the cats also leave little yellow pawprints everywhere after they have been in the box - and it sticks out like a sore thumb on those floors :? 

Like Doodlebug, I sure wish Arm & Hammer was flushable though. I guess I can live with dumping the pee clumps in the trash and flushing the poops down the toilet though - not that much of a change.


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

After reading a few reviews online, I found out that the High Performance was quite heavily scented... which rules it out of my possibility list. I have a very sensitive sense of smell, and strong fragrances give me terrible headaches - even the smell of fabric softener as I hang laundry to dry can trigger one :? 

So I am back to the start... looking for a non-clay, dust-free, unscented clumping litter for the kitties. 

I tried SwheatScoop and did not like it; it did not clump right at all, just crumbled into tiny pieces, and did not achieve much in terms of odor control.

I tried crystals when I first got the girls, but even though they used it I could tell they hated the texture and had a hard time covering their stuff.

I am currently using World's Best, which is great in terms of texture, is natural, flushable and unscented (I don't mind its musky smell too much), but produces a fair amount of dust... as shown by yellow pawprints when kitties get out of the box, and Chewie's "yellow sprinkle" color after she uses it...

Any other suggestions for an unscented, dust-free, clumping litter? Flushability is not a must, I just want something as unobtrusive as possible, both for the cats and for us.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Yes, the High Performance is heavily scented and I could smell it all over the house for the first day or two, but it seems to have faded. I have a problem with scents...they make me sneeze like crazy, but it wasn't bad enough that I'll stop using it. 

You'd think someone would come up with the perfect litter...unscented, dust free, hard clumps, no stink, self scooping, flushable and cats like it...I don't know what the problem is...


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

Jeanie said:


> Nini, Arm 'n Hammer is about 99% dustless. I am prone to respiratory problems, so that's a good feature for me..and one I noticed immediately.


Are their other litters, supposedly 99% dust-free, really not dusty? 
I was thinking of maybe trying the Super Scoop unscented litter... but I want something that's NOT going to choke us with dust, especially since all the cats here have the interesting habit of digging forever before and after doing their business. I don't want them to inhale tons of clay dust :? 

How about the Everclean? Is their unscented clumping litter good in terms of dust?


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

No, the dust is part of the reason I stopped using Everclean (even if they say it's low dust). It was manageable when I was using covered litter boxes, but once I went to the big open totes it became a problem. 

Jeanie...are you using A&H High Performance or one of the other varieties? I haven't seen High Performance in a box...and it doesn't show on their website as being available in a box.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I'm using the original. As you know I tried the multi-cat and hated it. Unfortunately, I am using up the awful Tidy Cat to get the container for bird seed, and don't have a box of Arm 'n Hammer to check. However, I'm fairly sure it's the third one in this list: (Super Scoop--It also has the highest rating by customers)

http://www.nextag.com/arm-cat-hammer-litter/search-html

One of these has no odor and is 100% dust free, Nini.


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

Super Scoop then? Maybe I will give it a shot soon, and give the kitties the choice between a box filled with it, and a box filled with WB. Sounds like a good way to determine which one they like best :wink: 

Thanks Jeanie and Doodle!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Make sure to get the odorless if you're sensitive to the scented kind, Nini!


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

Jeanie said:


> Make sure to get the odorless if you're sensitive to the scented kind, Nini!


Oh yes, thanks, there is no way I am going to forget about it :wink: 

I am really hoping this will work out nicely - it would relieve my litter budget 8O


----------



## horseplaypen (Apr 1, 2004)

doodlebug said:


> And since it's not flushable, it's going to end up in a plastic bag to be thrown in the trash...actually 2, because it will go in a small bag and then be put in the kitchen trash (at least in my house).


We buy biodegradable doggy poo bags that we use to put the dirty kitty litter in. On the website they have cat bags too but they don't carry them at our pet store. It's an extra expense, but I feel less guilty, especially after seeing a video on Yahoo news yesterday about birds and turtles and seals that die from eating plastic bags that look like jellyfish.


----------



## Kittys Mom (May 7, 2004)

horseplaypen said:


> We buy biodegradable doggy poo bags that we use to put the dirty kitty litter in. On the website they have cat bags too but they don't carry them at our pet store. It's an extra expense, but I feel less guilty, especially after seeing a video on Yahoo news yesterday about birds and turtles and seals that die from eating plastic bags that look like jellyfish.


Oh great. Another thing to worry about. This never even occurred to me. Then again, I live in MN...not sure if any of our animals would think that a plastic bag was consumable. They CERTAINLY wouldn't think that it looked like a jellyfish. 

I'm going to have to think about this. You know how they say to cut up the plastic holder thingys that a 6-pack comes in because a bird can get it's head stuck in the holes? I cut those darn things into about a million pieces...I'm never sure which holes are a concern, so I eliminate all possibilities.


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

Found a buy one get one free deal at the grocery store for the Arm & Hammer Super Scoop Unscented, so we will give it a try very soon. $8 for 28lbs of litter, I really pray that the kitties will like it - if I spend less on litter I can spend more on yummy treats :lol:


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

We just bought a box of ScoopAway clumping for Multiple Cats. Haven't used it yet, but hopefully it'll be good. We need something with good odor control and clumping and this was on sale. Thank God the kitties don't have a preference in litter. :wink:


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Oh, my! This thread was started to warn people NOT to get the multiple cat version. The regular Arm 'n Hammer is good. The multi-cat of Tidy Cat and Arm 'n Hammer are both terrible, in my opinion.  Can you take it back and exchange it for regular 
Arm 'n Hammer Scoop Away?


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

So I finally bought a 21lbs box of Super Scoop Unscented today. Since I am just a big kid and love to try out new stuff as soon as I get it, I immediately set out to clean one of the kitchen litterboxes, and filled it with the new litter (I wanted to try with a litterbox that's under our noses all the time, to test the odor control)...

Within one minute and a half, all the cats were inspecting the new stuff, sniffing curiously and touching it gingerly with the tip of their paw... then Queen Isis decided to approve and "baptize" this interesting new material, and left a tiny pee in the box. She then spent a good two minutes covering her pee, and pawing absent-mindedly at the litter, as if testing the new texture - it was hilarious to watch :lol: 

Two minutes later Chewie jumped in and left her own little tiny clump, followed by Wicket... ah the love of novelty! And now, a couple of hours later, Mew finally tried it too.

So in the two hours that the new litter has been here, none of the other boxes have been used at all. I guess that means they like it! I personally like the fact that it really does not have a scent at all, there was no cloud of dust when I poured it in the box, and Chewie's paws were not covered in dust either when she came out (whereas with WB you could really notice her yellow paws!). I am hoping it will track less, since the particles seem heavier... and now I will have to figure out an easy but efficient routine to get rid of doodoo before it stinks up the trashcan. I might try one of these special disposal containers by Petmate - didn't someone in this thread have one?

I think everyone is going to be pleased with this new litter - the ultimate test will be when the next pooping-chain-reaction will take place: the four cats usually go number 2 one after the other within 10mn (I guess they are inspiring each other), and with WB, the smell is really strong :? 

Thanks Jeanie for pointing it out!!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I'm pleased that "the customers" liked it!


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

Jeanie said:


> I'm pleased that "the customers" liked it!


They like it so much that now I have an unexpected problem: they all use the one box filled with the new litter, and avoid the other two unless they really really have to go and someone is already using the coveted box 8O 

I had to empty the brand new, clean WB from a second box to make sure everyone could go potty without problems... now only the big box in the bathroom is filled with WB, and I want to keep it this way til I run out, since it's right by the toilet and I can flush everything. I have two full medium size boxes to finish, at this pace they are going to last me months :? 

I am happy with the odor-control and low-tracking of this litter, and the cats obviously love it too. The only thing I don't like about it is the smell of clay mixed with cat dejections... whenever I scoop I get this whiff of "cat smell", ugh... but I have a very sensitive nose, and it's only when you scoop that I can smell it, so it's really not bad. I WILL have to keep a little rubbermaid filled with doo-doo bags by the litterbox now... no way I am throwing the poops in the big trash can! :lol:


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

That would be funny.....if the kitties weren't wasting your old litter!


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

Well, seems like clay litter is not going to work for us after all. The kitties LOVE it, but it's not even been a week since I started with it, I scoop about 5 times a day, and it already smells horrible in the kitchen. All you can smell is the litterboxes. Scooping the boxes is a torture because of the smell, and the clumps that stick to the scoop like glue... It's a shame the smell is so bad, because it is completely dust-free as advertised, and it is keeps the dejections' odor well under control - until the clay starts reeking all over the place. :? 

I think it is just an issue of Hubby and me being so used to a litter that does not smell, that the typical smell of clay litter grosses us out. So now, back to World's Best til we finish our stock, and on to our search for the perfect litter. I hope the cats will not start peeing everywhere in protest when we throw their beloved clay litter away 8O 

I think I will try Swheatscoop next. I remember it did not clump too well, but I loved the smell, and if I remember correctly it is less dusty than WB. A lot cheaper too!


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

PS: Those of you who have used Everclean, does it still have that typical clay litter smell?


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Virtually no smell with Everclean from my perspective. Even when scooping. It is dusty though, especially if you don't have covered boxes.


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

doodlebug said:


> Virtually no smell with Everclean from my perspective. Even when scooping. It is dusty though, especially if you don't have covered boxes.


Ah. Bleh. I have only one covered box, and two "open" ones, so dusty will not work.

Guess I will be trying Swheat Scoop and hope for the best :?


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

BUMP!

So I tried the High Performance litter recommended by Doodlebug... it looks like millet hulls, it's a very unique texture. It clumps pretty well though, and while it is very heavily scented, the smell is really not that offensive. Did not trigger my allergies. 

I love this litter. The odor control is great, the clumping works out fine, it does track, but no more than World's Best... and now when I get up in the morning I am not greeted by the smell of poop!

Problem: the cats are not thrilled :? 

All four cats will use it when they don't have a choice (box with World's Best not scooped yet), but you can tell they are in love with the stuff. They will usually use WB if given a choice. Isis in particular hates the new litter - I saw her use it this morning, she jumped out without even covering, with that disgusted expression on her face, and scratched all around the box, but would not touch the litter itself. And she usually is a fastidious coverer in the box. I guess the smell may be too much for her, she is the only one who squinted and jumped two feet back when I opened the bag for the first time...

So... I guess for now I will keep the two litters, and see how it works out on the long term. At least with one of the two kitchen boxes filled with High Performance, the odors are under control. Maybe the cats will like it better in a few weeks.

To be continued :wink:


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Well, I'm glad *you* like it! Funny though, I have the exact opposite issue...I still have one box with World's Best and one with HP and they rarely use the WB...only when the HP is funky. I find like one clump evey 2-3 days. I was trying to use up that last bag of WB but it's been here a couple months and barely gone down. Guess I need to just dump it.


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

I know! I was praying for my cats to react like yours, but of course, nothing can ever be easy :roll: 

They love the icky smelly clay-based clumping litter, but this one, ewwww!
I am thinking maybe the smell is offensive for them - they never had scented litter all the time I have had them.


----------

